# Vintage doll patterns



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

On the main page there is a post titled. Free. Vintage Christmas stocking pattern. If you click on that post you will find several vintage doll patterns.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

no site.


----------



## MadelineG14 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

